# My Finished Builds Part 3



## jjjimi84 (Feb 28, 2019)

Here is the latest batch to be painted this month. I started changing up the lettering which I like a lot more and will go back and update all of my other builds to this. Once the weather starts warming up I am hoping to take them apart and get them sealed to prevent any chipping. Twenty Eight more to build and fifty three left to paint, going to be a busy year.

Ember Boost, a really great boost and something I was really looking forward to completing.










The Chop Shop, which might have a bad footswitch but has a great dry bones on it.









The 250, which is modded with different diodes and replacing the Volume pot with an A100k to make it louder.









Here is the eternal burst, nice little overdrive.









Finally this is not a PedalPCB.com build but this VFE Dragon has been rocking my world lately and though I would include it here.


----------



## Kroars (Dec 30, 2020)

Looks great! Curious, what diodes were used for the Eternal Burst? Are those MA856’s or ECG519’s?


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 30, 2020)

Kroars said:


> Looks great! Curious, what diodes were used for the Eternal Burst? Are those MA856’s or ECG519’s?


I wanna say that they are 1n914s they just look super fun and yellow.


----------



## Barry (Dec 30, 2020)

Kroars said:


> Looks great! Curious, what diodes were used for the Eternal Burst? Are those MA856’s or ECG519’s?


Look like MA856 to me


----------



## cooder (Dec 30, 2020)

Hey Dan, did you ever get to mod the Ember boost? I had it built to stock first and was underwhelmed, found it a bit flat sounding.
I took out C 19 out of last opamp stage (Chuck's recommendation) and it came so much to live! Differnce between mehh and yeah.


----------



## jjjimi84 (Dec 31, 2020)

cooder said:


> Hey Dan, did you ever get to mod the Ember boost? I had it built to stock first and was underwhelmed, found it a bit flat sounding.
> I took out C 19 out of last opamp stage (Chuck's recommendation) and it came so much to live! Differnce between mehh and yeah.


Oh yeah, because of your recommendation i did and you are right! It made a kinda lame duck into something much better.


----------

